# Spain, Italy or France



## nagapie (May 24, 2012)

I want to go away for a couple of nights with a friend. As my son is two and a half years old, this is going to really be my first break in some time as he'll be staying with his dad. I want to go somewhere hot with a beach and I don't want to see any sights, just read and relax. 

Anyone got some suggestions of where to go? It has to be quick to get to, hence the countries above, as my time is very limited.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 24, 2012)

Spain. But avoid British street artists!

srsly just get the cheapest flights and book a hostel / pension etc.. and have a lovely time


----------



## twentythreedom (May 24, 2012)

For France, check flights to Biarritz - it's lovely there


----------



## nagapie (May 24, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> For France, check flights to Biarritz - it's lovely there


 
Thanks, will check it out. 

I don't really just want to get the cheap flights and enjoy wherever I am as this will probably be my only holiday like this for another 2.5 years for a variety of reasons. I want sun and sea!


----------



## Greebo (May 25, 2012)

Corsica.  The coast of it, that is.  Plenty of sea, plenty of beaches, and very definitely plenty of sun.


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I want to go away for a couple of nights with a friend. As my son is two and a half years old, this is going to really be my first break in some time as he'll be staying with his dad. I want to go somewhere hot with a beach and I don't want to see any sights, just read and relax.
> 
> Anyone got some suggestions of where to go? It has to be quick to get to, hence the countries above, as my time is very limited.


i'd recommend moving heaven and earth to make it last longer than two nights ... sounds like it isnt possible, but if theres any way...


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)

*Italy* - Puglia, flight to *Brindisi*. Should be hot and reasonably quiet this time of year. Northern Italy has been quite cold until about two days ago it was colder in Milan than the UK.

Consider *Portugal*. The beaches to the North of *Porto* are lovely. Also the Alentejo beaches (South of *Lisbon*, North of the Algarve are ace.) You could even just hang around near either city. They both have okay seaside within a few minutes drive.


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i'd recommend moving heaven and earth to make it last longer than two nights ... sounds like it isnt possible, but if theres any way...


 
I'm not ready to leave my son for more than 2 nights yet And I actually don't have more than a weekend off until August, which is a shit time to go to Europe. I'll find something, will check out chilango's Puglia suggestion.


----------



## craigxcraig (May 25, 2012)

Take the car and drive to Le Touquet (paris by the sea.)

Go through the Tunnel turn right!

Think its 140 miles from London....


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

What car


----------



## gabi (May 25, 2012)

Sardinia's quite lovely. Ryanair fly there too for peanuts.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 25, 2012)

Spain!

Just got back from 6 days in Madrid and had a great time (no British street artists sighted).


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

Don't want any cities though. Madrid is great but I just want something very chilled. 

I've been to Sardinia but would consider it again.


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2012)

Sicily! Lovely beaches, very laid back, beautiful scenery, fantastic food. Cefalu on the north coast is gorgeous and it's an hour's train ride from Palermo, which has direct flights from London.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Don't want any cities though. Madrid is great but I just want something very chilled.
> 
> I've been to Sardinia but would consider it again.


 I found Madrid very chilled and there's a lot of small towns in easy and cheap reach by bus.

Yep Sardinia is good too, although if you want a really chilled place what about Malta, more specifically Gozo?


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> I found Madrid very chilled and there's a lot of small towns in easy and cheap reach by bus.
> 
> Yep Sardinia is good too, although if you want a really chilled place what about Malta, more specifically Gozo?


 
Malta sounds good. Is Gozo near an airport?


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Sicily! Lovely beaches, very laid back, beautiful scenery, fantastic food. Cefalu on the north coast is gorgeous and it's an hour's train ride from Palermo, which has direct flights from London.


 
Friend I'm going with went to Sicily last year so she might want to go somewhere else. I'd love to go to Sicily!


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2012)

Lacanou, NW of Bordeaux.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Malta sounds good. Is Gozo near an airport?


 The airport is on the main island but its easy enough to get the ferry to Gozo (and cheap), the quicker more costly alternative is by helicopter.


----------



## chilango (May 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Don't want any cities though. Madrid is great but I just want something very chilled.
> 
> I've been to Sardinia but would consider it again.


 
Consider Porto/Lisbon though.

Both chilled. Both have beaches that are short suburban train ride away.

Porto has a riverside square for chilled drinking 







Espinho nr Porto






Foz suburb of Porto





http://www.gooporto.com/porto-sights/foz.html


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 25, 2012)

Photos is it now ok here goes with Gozo:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2012)

Spain.

Fly to Seville, then easy bus to Tarifa.

Beautiful beaches. Nice Moorish style town centre. Cheap as chips.

http://www.tarifaspain.net/


----------



## gabi (May 25, 2012)

Full of British street artists tho i'd wager


----------



## nagapie (May 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone, a lot of great suggestions. Need some time to mull over. 

Gozo looks divine, is it easy to get to?

Not Portugal, had a bad experience with going to the beachy places there, too built up. I loved Lisbon though.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 25, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Gozo looks divine, is it easy to get to?


Yep fly into Valletta, Malta then head off to the ferry port at Cirkewwa (I usually take a taxi but I'm sure there is a bus), it's a 30min crossing so a fairly regular service.

Airport

http://www.maltairport.com/page.asp?p=17124&l=1

Ferry

http://www.maltalinks.co.uk/malta-gozo-ferry.htm

One of my sisters lives on Gozo so I've been a few times, I can recommend hiring bikes as it's only a small island (make sure you check the bikes thoroughly first though).


----------



## Riklet (May 25, 2012)

The north around Porto is completely different from further south though, and the beaches n area will be great this time of year. Probably wont be roasty toasty there currently, or even that great weather at all. The beaches on the coast there are ace though, beautiful and not too busy.

Southern Spain is DEFINITELY the place to go for guaranteed good weather in the next month or so. It'll probably be real nice in Southern italy though, so Scicily might be an idea? When are you thinking of going?

For Spain I would recommend either:

Flying from London etc to Alicante/Valencia and hitting the beaches in that area, good weather n beaches etc, mostly nicer places than Costa del Sol.

Flying to/from Jerez (or maybe Sevilla; pretty easy n good transport links) from London and going to Cadiz, Conil, Caños de Meca or maybe Tarifa like Stanley suggested, it's windy but there's a fair few places to stay. This area is absolutely great. Jerez la Frontera itself isn't right on the beach, so maybe not worth heading into town but if you do there's sweet wines, good food and stuff.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> One of my sisters lives on Gozo so I've been a few times, I can recommend hiring bikes as it's only a small island (make sure you check the bikes thoroughly first though).


 
So, spoke to a Maltese friend last night. She says there are not really any beaches in Malta, more rocky outcrops that you swim off. Is Gozo like this? Not to be picky but I want to lie on the beach reading, only getting up to go eat somewhere or swim. 

I am now confronted with too much choice!

Riklet, planning on going at the end of June so reckon probably get decent weather most places. Did you mean Tarifa is windy; or all of those places?


----------



## craigxcraig (May 26, 2012)

Alghero in Sardinia is quite cool and the airport is about twnety mins away from the town - you can land and be on the beach in an hour...

Tarifa is quite windy, kite surfers mecca.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

Been to Alghero, though would definitely consider it as it is easy. 

Tarifa now on no list as windy is not good for sunbathers


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> So, spoke to a Maltese friend last night. She says there are not really any beaches in Malta, more rocky outcrops that you swim off. Is Gozo like this? Not to be picky but I want to lie on the beach reading, only getting up to go eat somewhere or swim.
> 
> I am now confronted with too much choice!
> 
> Riklet, planning on going at the end of June so reckon probably get decent weather most places. Did you mean Tarifa is windy; or all of those places?


 
Malta itself has only one beach and tbh it's not a very lovely place. The mainland is full of ex-pat Brits and it's a bit scrubby and full of half-finished buildings. But Gozo IS lovely and has some very nice beaches, it's much better than the mainland. It's much prettier.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Malta itself has only one beach and tbh it's not a very lovely place. The mainland is full of ex-pat Brits and it's a bit scrubby and full of half-finished buildings. But Gozo IS lovely and has some very nice beaches, it's much better than the mainland. It's much prettier.


 
Are the nice beaches easy to get to without a car?


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Are the nice beaches easy to get to without a car?


 
Yes, you can hire a bike, it's a very small island.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Yes, you can hire a bike, it's a very small island.


 
I'm not a very good bike rider, never had one as a child But I can walk. Friend I'm going with fancies Gozo.


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2012)

As a bonus, if you get a bus, they use the old British buses we don't have here anymore. They're quite fun and very reliable. http://www.maltabybus.com/

Do you like rabbit? Rabbit is the national dish of Malta.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> As a bonus, if you get a bus, they use the old British buses we don't have here anymore. They're quite fun and very reliable. http://www.maltabybus.com/
> 
> Do you like rabbit? Rabbit is the national dish of Malta.


 
 I'm a pescatarian. What other food can you suggest?


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2012)

Well, it's an island so the fish is good! And weirdly, they eat a lot of marrow.

I could recommend you a fabulous restaurant if you go to Valetta but I don't really know anywhere on Gozo I'm afraid.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Well, it's an island so the fish is good! And weirdly, they eat a lot of marrow.
> 
> I could recommend you a fabulous restaurant if you go to Valetta but I don't really know anywhere on Gozo I'm afraid.


 
No problem, I'm sure there'll be good food. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Riklet (May 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Riklet, planning on going at the end of June so reckon probably get decent weather most places. Did you mean Tarifa is windy; or all of those places?


 
Tarifa is especially windy, and popular with the surfers etc, but the Levante wind hits Cadiz sometimes.  Obviously most of the time it's alreet, plus you'll appreciate a breeze if it's rather hot, which it will be in a months time.

I know I am biased, but this area is def the place to go for proper beaches combined with fairly certain amazing weather.  I looked into the Jerez transport links and they're poorer than I thought, so flying to Seville (from London etc) would probably be easiest, there are good transport links to Cadiz (trains/buses every hour or two) which would be a reet nice place to stay with plenty of beaches for kilometres up n down the coast either direction.


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Malta itself has only one beach and tbh it's not a very lovely place. The mainland is full of ex-pat Brits and it's a bit scrubby and full of half-finished buildings. But Gozo IS lovely and has some very nice beaches, it's much better than the mainland. It's much prettier.



Went Malta for a conference and was not overly impressed. Scruffy, full of Brits and the food was average at best.

Of course, I'm sure there's some lovely off the beaten tracks bits (Gozo does sound nice). But if you've only got a couple of days you probably want somewhere ON the beaten track that's nice.

However, posters here might be able to point you to the nice bits that you can get to quick and easy...


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> So, spoke to a Maltese friend last night. She says there are not really any beaches in Malta, more rocky outcrops that you swim off. Is Gozo like this? Not to be picky but I want to lie on the beach reading, only getting up to go eat somewhere or swim.


OK as far as the beaches are concerned you don't get any vast expanses of sand where you will be waited on hand and foot but there are some lovely little secluded places. However if the big beach experience is what you want and I'm going to suggest something a bit less conventional what about this? Sand, sun (at the moment), lots of beach bars and restaurants, great atmosphere and cheap to get to.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> No problem, I'm sure there'll be good food. Thanks for the tips.


Yep the seafood is fantastic, (I like the rabbit too though)


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

Nah, Fuchs66, that looks shit. I am afraid I have an unreasonably high standard for beaches as I grew up on the most beautiful part of the South African coast. 

Am looking into Gozo but have some of the earlier suggestions tucked away if my Maltese friend, who I'm going to text tonight, says no. She knows what I want.


----------



## nagapie (May 26, 2012)

Gozo looking possible except the flight going out is at 6am and home arrives in after 12. Out I can manage but the home one is not good. Might research some of the other destinations for easier flights.


----------



## Mephitic (May 26, 2012)

I like Pescara, accommodation is not so expensive & the beaches are good, with lots of beach bars / restaurants when you get hungry / thirsty. Dunno what the city is like, I keep driving past it to get to the beach but never stopped.


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 27, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Nah, Fuchs66, that looks shit.


 
Going there tomorrow, all a matter of taste, I love it.


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Going there tomorrow, all a matter of taste, I love it.


 
Where is it? I'm rapidly lowering my expectations due to my limited time schedule.


----------



## contadino (May 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> *Italy* - Puglia, flight to *Brindisi*. Should be hot and reasonably quiet this time of year. Northern Italy has been quite cold until about two days ago it was colder in Milan than the UK.


 
For the last week, it's been warmer in London than it has been in Puglia. Besides, if you want to just sit on a beach and relax, there are better places to go than here.

On the other hand, if you want to eat well, to make friends with locals, to take a tour around some cantinas, to dance the pizzica, to see some history, and not to want to go back home, then Puglia is the place to come. Head for Gallipoli or here...





...the Tremiti Islands


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 27, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Where is it? I'm rapidly lowering my expectations due to my limited time schedule.


Scheveningen which is the coastal side of The Hague, which is where I live. Really nice beach and some good food and drink to be had. Not really popular with British tourists (probably not exotic sounding enough) but gets a lot of Dutch and Germans from the western states (Nordrhein Westfalen and Lower Saxony).


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Scheveningen which is the coastal side of The Hague, which is where I live. Really nice beach and some good food and drink to be had. Not really popular with British tourists (probably not exotic sounding enough) but gets a lot of Dutch and Germans from the western states (Nordrhein Westfalen and Lower Saxony).


 
Actually that's an excellent idea! I've got really good friends who live around there who I haven't seen in ages. Could do that if other plans fail.


----------



## dessiato (May 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> Consider Porto/Lisbon though.
> 
> Both chilled. Both have beaches that are short suburban train ride away.
> 
> ...


 
I lived in Foz for a while, it is great. It is a short walk to both the beach and the river. I've just driven back from there with my sister, we had a great time. It was already hot enough to sit on the beach in the beginning of April. My sister got a bit of a sunburn though, so be careful.

Other than that, for a short break try Dieppe if you don't mind taking a ferry instead of a plane. The food is good, and the beach is OK too. (We went there too.) The ferry takes about four hours and comes in quite close to the town. But they are reluctant to change US dollars without sufficient notice. So either take sterling or Euros.

You can fly in to Vigo now. The beach there is great, as is the food. There is a nice little hotel, Playa Verde, on Playa Samil. We have had some good nights there. My sister and I had a great night eating and drinking at the hotel bar, but struggled to get the owner to give us two rooms, he thought we should only have one 'matrimonial'


----------



## chilango (May 27, 2012)

Vigo is nice.

On one of the little peninsulars just north of there is the beach town of Grove. Lovely beaches, chilled out town. Well recommended.


----------



## chilango (May 27, 2012)

Also around Caminha on the Galician/Portuguese border is lovely, some nice little places and beaches there, easily reachable from Porto or Vigo. Though I think you'd want more than two days to make it worth your while...


----------



## nagapie (May 27, 2012)

Well time is essentially my problem. I have tried to find flights for lots of the recommendations here and either I can't get there when I need to or I can't get back. Am not at all flexible other than I can leave either Thursday night or Friday morning but have to come back Sunday. Going to look at a few of the new recommendations but almost ready to get up and go visit friends in the Hague.


----------



## chilango (May 27, 2012)

It's been tricky for me just doing city to city trips on those days...

You want to minimise travel time and maximise chilling time. I'd imagine the Hague would do the job...


----------



## dessiato (May 27, 2012)

chilango said:


> Vigo is nice.
> 
> On one of the little peninsulars just north of there is the beach town of Grove. Lovely beaches, chilled out town. Well recommended.


Sanxenxo is one of my favourite quiet areas. Lovely beach, very quiet and relaxing. And within very easy reach of Vigo. Alternatively you have Baiona, A Guarda both very close and quiet places. Good food, full of Spanish, but a lot of Galizans too!


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 27, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Going to look at a few of the new recommendations but almost ready to get up and go visit friends in the Hague.


Well IF you do come over give me a shout 

Also if you come over on the 9th of June it's Flag day at Scheveningen harbour, the traditional arrival of the fishing fleet with the first "new herring catch" lots of fun and loads of raw herring (which isn't as bad as it sounds).


----------



## Geflow (May 28, 2012)

I'm from Madrid. It's an amazing city but we don't have beach   . Vigo and Sanxenxo are too cold now. My recommendation is Menorca. It's nearer and cheaper than Sardinia.

http://www.thomascook.com/lp/1x6-eodipc/holidays-menorca


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Well IF you do come over give me a shout
> 
> Also if you come over on the 9th of June it's Flag day at Scheveningen harbour, the traditional arrival of the fishing fleet with the first "new herring catch" lots of fun and loads of raw herring (which isn't as bad as it sounds).


 
Oh that doesn't sound bad at all. Think we've found decent places and flights for Mallorca. But have emailed friends in the Hague to arrange some other time there, with the whole family.


----------



## nagapie (May 28, 2012)

So, found decent flights and accommodation in Puerto Soller, Mallorca. Beach looks servicable but not all that. Anyone know that area, can you get a bus/taxi a bit further out to a better beach?


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 28, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Oh that doesn't sound bad at all. Think we've found decent places and flights for Mallorca. But have emailed friends in the Hague to arrange some other time there, with the whole family.


Well like I said let me know if I'm around I'm always up for a beer and/or something to eat.


----------



## nagapie (May 29, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Well like I said let me know if I'm around I'm always up for a beer and/or something to eat.


 
Oh, so you live there. I thought you were going on holiday from your first post. 

Am still waiting to hear back from my friends who seem to be missing in action. I might have to send you on a recce


----------



## Fuchs66 (May 29, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Oh, so you live there. I thought you were going on holiday from your first post.
> 
> Am still waiting to hear back from my friends who seem to be missing in action. I might have to send you on a recce


 
Yep, been here since 2008 

No problem just let me know.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 18, 2012)

So, off to Spain on Friday But having cold feet about leaving my son What's the best way to make cheap calls from Spain so I can chat to him each day?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 19, 2012)

Have fun, my GF has been in Madrid for the last 2 months and is loving it (unfortunately she doesnt use cheap calls).


----------

